# announcing, the bomb pairings for my "Wheel of Destruction" contest



## ouirknotamuzd (Jan 29, 2011)

as you know, I'm having a little "Wheel of Destruction" contest, in which 38 contestants will be grouped into pairs for the express purpose of bombing the ever-lovin' crapola out of each other.....and here is the list of contestants.....

0. Zilla
1.NikonNut
2.Belligerent Cupcake
3. Max Gas
4. AStateJB
5. kapathy
6. angryeaglesfan
7. Hannibal
8. Sweater88
9. foster0724
10. mrj205
11. android
12. Lostdog13
13. Trilobyte
14. WyldKnyght
15. ABHOE
16. hachigo
17. Danfish98
18. The Brain
19. Jobes2007
20. ItsJustKevin
21. Packerjh
22. birdiemc
23. DarrelMorris
24. m00chness
25.kdmckin
26. Exprime8
27. Goldstein
28. mcgreggor57
29. aaron72
30. Swany
31. raycarlo
32. SocalOCMatt
33.Vicini
34. Phil from Chicago
35. ko4000
36. bazookajoe8

I'm contestant #38, cuz it's my contest and I wanna have some fun, too:evil:

I'd happy to announce the 1st installment of the first 6 pairs for this contest.....the Wheel has been spun and Fate has determined who will be matched up with whom, so, without further ado, let's begin, shall we?

Pair #1

the first two victims, um, I mean persons selected by my Wheel are.....










#15...the man with the horse's head, Abhoe.....Fate has chosen for You..










#32....the man who smokes shredded-up cigars....SocalOCMatt

Pair #2

for this pairing...Fate has chosen...










#10...mrj205...and his target for Destruction will be










#25..that troublemaker from Texas...kdmckin

Pair #3

the next duo of demolition chosen by the Wheel is..










#4....AStateJB...one of the Bomb Squids men-in-charge..and his opponent will be










#24..the bombing brawler from Brooklyn...m00chness

pair #4

Fate must love a good fight, cuz for this one, he paired up...










#5...a man with a kitty for an avatar..our very own Kapathy, with...










#18...a little freakin' mouse..i.e...the_brain

Pinhead Jr.: "Dude, this one should be epic"

pair #5

for this battle..Fate has decided that....

#1...NikonNUT, will pit his bombing skillz against










#22....birdiemc....good bombing, Gents!

pair #6

we have, for all our amusement...










#26..the Son of Kong, experime8..and his opponent will be..










#19...the Amish Noob, Jobes2007...good luck, Kid..I've been bombed by him before, and he's a Beast

and that's the first installment of pairings....for those of you with short attention spans, here's the Reader's Digest list:

1. Abhoe vs. socalOCmatt

2.: mrj205 vs. kdmckin

3. AStateJB vs. m00chness

4. kapathy vs. the_brain

5. NikonNUT vs. birdiemc

6. Experime8 vs. Jobes2007

since all of you know who you're bombing, I suppose you can just bomb them when you're ready..let the fun begin...

the next round of pairings will be announced ASAP....


----------



## jphank (Apr 29, 2012)

Looks like fun, I'm sorry I missed this thread


----------



## kdmckin (Feb 21, 2012)

Should be fun!


----------



## Goldstein (Mar 7, 2012)

Let the battles begin.


----------



## jobes2007 (May 29, 2012)

I'm going to run my own little contest called, how many sticks can I shove in a small flat rate? Only exprime8 can enter, and no matter what he guesses, I destroy his porch. Sounds pretty good, am I right?


----------



## mrj205 (May 12, 2012)

Let the bombings begin...I think I still have a few large flat rates in my office...:evil:


----------



## abhoe (Feb 29, 2012)

The Horseabomber rides for California!


----------



## socalocmatt (Dec 22, 2010)

Lol. Buh-bye Mr Hoe. :rip:


----------



## jphank (Apr 29, 2012)

Llamabomber rides again!


----------



## Hannibal (Apr 22, 2011)

socalocmatt said:


> Lol. Buh-bye Mr Hoe. :rip:


Oh this isn't going to be good for the young lad..... :rip:

Sick'em Matt!!! :nod:


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

All of it will be worth just watching Kevin get destroyed by Brain... again!!!


----------



## lostdog13 (Jan 16, 2012)

Aninjaforallseasons said:


> All of it will be worth just watching Kevin get destroyed by Brain... again!!!


wonder if he'll turn it up to 11


----------



## kapathy (Nov 20, 2010)

alright brain..... this should be fun..... What do you say we ship no sooner than next tuesday? A little time to plot and plan (and I'm working stupid hours this week)


----------



## Packerjh (Nov 29, 2009)

Nice pairings so far...


----------



## Belligerent_Cupcake (Oct 6, 2011)

opcorn:


----------



## socalocmatt (Dec 22, 2010)

Anyone wanna PM me Dirtyhoe's address?


----------



## Danfish98 (Jun 5, 2011)

Aninjaforallseasons said:


> All of it will be worth just watching Kevin get destroyed by Brain... again!!!


I'm interested to see what happens to Brain when he gets bombed by a guy that already hits hard and now has a lot more cigars at his disposal...


----------



## m00chness (May 28, 2011)

Oh, so the new bomber gets paired up against a squid big shot? Only 1 thing to do...


----------



## abhoe (Feb 29, 2012)

^Is this supposedly my fate? BWHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAH wait for it HAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAH okay, I'm finished cackling.


----------



## socalocmatt (Dec 22, 2010)

abhoe said:


> ^Is this supposedly my fate? BWHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAH wait for it HAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAH okay, I'm finished cackling.


Yes, it is. Acceptance is the first step. Congrats!


----------



## kdmckin (Feb 21, 2012)

So do I...... but I think UPS might be the answer this time..... :mischief:


mrj205 said:


> ...I think I still have a few large flat rates in my office...:evil:


----------



## ouirknotamuzd (Jan 29, 2011)

and the destruction continues....

pair #7

in this corner...weighing in at whatever he weighs...from The Lone Star State.....










# 27 Goldstein

and his opponent....Zilla's favorite herfing buddy and winner of last year's Ron Stacy lookalike contest....










# 30 Swany

pair #8

looks like we got us a Battle of the Sexes for this one, cuz Fate has selected...










Puff's favorite evil pastry chef...#2 belligerent_cupcake...and her challenger..










vHerf's very own Silent Killer...#29..Aaron72

pair #9

looks like there could be a little retribution for this one.....cuz Fate has put together...










#23..the Scrimshaw Bomber..that tickler of the ivories...Darrel Morris..against the ever-polite and exceedingly dangerous..










#13...Bob

pair #10

back from a brief hiatus..he's back and as vicious as ever...we have










#33..the ZK's evil Hello Kitty, Vicini..and the mailbox soon to be f&^&ked will be that of..










#34..Chicago's very own...Phil

more pairing will be forthcoming, so here's the abbreviated list of pairings

Goldstein vs. Swany

belligerent_cupcake vs. Aaron72

Darrel Morris vs. Trilobyte

Vicini vs. PhilfromChicago

to be continued....


----------



## mrj205 (May 12, 2012)

Oh Kris...keep up the trash talking. It only encourages me to be more destructive. :flame::boxing:


----------



## socalocmatt (Dec 22, 2010)

mrj205 said:


> Oh Kris...keep up the trash talking. It only encourages me to be more destructive. :flame::boxing:


^ Says the drunken rooster.


----------



## nikonnut (Dec 4, 2011)

Tardy to the party but.... Bye, Bye Birdie :lol:


----------



## sleepyguy5757 (May 29, 2012)

op2:


----------



## mrj205 (May 12, 2012)

socalocmatt said:


> ^ Says the drunken rooster.











Don't judge me because I enjoy drinking before noon...


----------



## ouirknotamuzd (Jan 29, 2011)

and the Mayhem continues...

pair # 11

for this one..Fate has chosen to throw together a Puffer with bad taste in football teams...










#6..angryeaglesfan.....with a LOBster smart enough to marry a Cupcake but stupid enough to try and overthrow me and think he could get away with it...










#17..a Fish called Dan

pair #12

I dunno who's gonna take the credit for this one, but for this bout we have...










#9...the Commander of the ZK 2.0...Mr Accoutability, himself...Foster0724(or his wife, Pamound...facing










that artificial life form....#11...android

pair #13

in this corner....we have that golfin' Bluegrass Bomber...










#28..mcgreggor57....and his opponent....hailing from California...the undisputed King of coffin cigars....










#31....raycarlo

pair #14

next up.....a man who's first name is one of my favorite 4-letter words...










#35..ko4000(Kash)

and his opponent....hailing from the Great White North.....the man who put down on his list of interests "baring his ass on vHerf"










#14..the Mad Canuckian WolfSquid...WyldKnyght

pair# 15

in this corner....wearing the restraining mask while still managing to smoke a pipe...










#7....Hannibal..and he will be facing the misplaced pooch...the Thorazine

Pinhead Jr.: "Dude, it's Thylacine"

oh..sorry about that....the Thylacine..










#12...lostdog13

and now..the short version

angryeaglesfan vs. Danfish98

foster0724 vs. android

mcgreggor57 vs. raycarlo

ko4000 vs. WyldKnyght

Hannibal vs. lostdog13

more pairings to follow....


----------



## Hannibal (Apr 22, 2011)

Ahhhhh...... I get to F'up a rabid dog that is also a member of the newly formed **ahem** so called **ahem** Boom Inc........

This is going to be too fun!!!


----------



## Danfish98 (Jun 5, 2011)

To those whose names haven't been called...Zilla hasn't been called either. Now might be a good time to get very scared while I point and laugh. Fate, I haven't asked for much recently, but could you be so kind as to pair Zilla up with the Herfabomber? That would be awesome, thanks!


----------



## hachigo (Feb 14, 2012)

Danfish98 said:


> To those whose names haven't been called...Zilla hasn't been called either. Now might be a good time to get very scared while I point and laugh. Fate, I haven't asked for much recently, but could you be so kind as to pair Zilla up with the Herfabomber? That would be awesome, thanks!


Yes yes yes, please!


----------



## sweater88 (Jul 31, 2011)

Danfish98 said:


> To those whose names haven't been called...Zilla hasn't been called either. Now might be a good time to get very scared while I point and laugh. Fate, I haven't asked for much recently, but* could you be so kind as to pair Zilla up with the Herfabomber?* That would be awesome, thanks!


Holy shit that would be fantastic, Dan, it would also mean I didn't get either one of them, which would be a relief, cuz both of them are going to do some serious damage to someone!


----------



## ouirknotamuzd (Jan 29, 2011)

hachigo said:


> Yes yes yes, please!


I wouldn't get all enthused, Forgerboy...Fate hasn't given you a partner yet..just sayin'


----------



## socalocmatt (Dec 22, 2010)

Hannibal said:


> Ahhhhh...... I get to F'up a rabid dog that is also a member of the newly formed **ahem** so called **ahem** Boom Inc........
> 
> This is going to be too fun!!!


Looks like Boom Inc will quickly become Uh Oh LLC


----------



## ouirknotamuzd (Jan 29, 2011)

MAY I HAVE YOUR ATTENTION, PLEASE!!!!!!

upon continuing spins of the Wheel, I'm happy to report that #0 has finally come up....

now, all Fate needs to do is find him a victim..I mean a partner

now, who shall that be?...MUWAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## sweater88 (Jul 31, 2011)

*teeth chattering* can't look


----------



## max gas (Apr 11, 2011)

Oh No!!!! :behindsofa:


----------



## Packerjh (Nov 29, 2009)

It is a bit freaking scary to still be un-paired...


----------



## Hannibal (Apr 22, 2011)

socalocmatt said:


> Looks like Boom Inc will quickly become Uh Oh LLC


And you know this my Brother!!!

I'm waiting on three, yes count them 1, 2, 3 packages that will be here between today and Friday that will make some VERY good additions to this, um, little (hahahaha) package......


----------



## jphank (Apr 29, 2012)

Hannibal said:


> And you know this my Brother!!!
> 
> I'm waiting on three, yes count them 1, 2, 3 packages that will be here between today and Friday that will make some VERY good additions to this, um, little (hahahaha) package......


You know you're messing with my colleagues now...


----------



## ouirknotamuzd (Jan 29, 2011)

MAY I HAVE YOUR ATTENTION, PLEASE!!!!!

FATE HAS CHOSEN!!!!!

results will be posted shortly...I just want to prolong the suspense/agony/terror for just a little bit longer....I'm evil like that

MUWAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA

MUWAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## Vicini (Oct 10, 2010)

ouirknotamuzd said:


> MAY I HAVE YOUR ATTENTION, PLEASE!!!!!
> 
> FATE HAS CHOSEN!!!!!
> 
> ...


Jackass


----------



## mrj205 (May 12, 2012)

Let the shipping begin!

Watch for bombs Kris!

9405503699300052102140


----------



## ouirknotamuzd (Jan 29, 2011)

and now....

pair #16

for this one, Fate decided to put together that maniac from the Motor City










#3...MaxGas....and...the one..the only....










#20..Kevin....just Kevin

and now....the moment you've all been waiting for and that one of you has been scared shitless about.....I'm happy to announce that Fate has decided to match up the Green Terror of Puff.....the One who can't be killed.....










#0..Zilla.....with a man who's not only about to become homeless, but is about to have the shortest life expectancy on Puff.....I'm talking about(drumroll, please)










#8...sweater88

I wish I had some wise final last words for ya, Swanson..but I can't stop laughing:biglaugh::biglaugh::biglaugh:

so, just to recap...

MaxGas vs. ItsJustKevin

Zilla vs. sweater88:biglaugh::biglaugh:

the final 2 pairs will be announced shortly.....as soon as I can stop laughing:biglaugh:


----------



## socalocmatt (Dec 22, 2010)

bwahahahahahaha. 

Oh crap... I live in the general vicinity!!! :bolt:


----------



## hachigo (Feb 14, 2012)

<hugh sigh of relief> wait, who are the other "contestants"?

Bazookajoe, Jokey Squid, and the menace with the wheel....hmmmm

ETA: sorry Joe, I barely even knew ya.


----------



## DarrelMorris (Feb 7, 2012)

Sweater88, I'm sorry I never actually got the chance to meet you in person. 

Bob...hmmm...a good target. I'll have to come up with something new though. Time to get to work on something special.


----------



## sweater88 (Jul 31, 2011)

This is why I stick to craps in vegas and stay away from the roulette wheel......I'm going to have to dig deep for this one....medium flat rate at the very least.....

It was nice knowing you guys, thanks for the memories!


----------



## kapathy (Nov 20, 2010)

hahahahahahaha good luck sweater...... zilla aint so tough i think you can take em. :bolt:


----------



## Vicini (Oct 10, 2010)

socalocmatt said:


> bwahahahahahaha.
> 
> Oh crap... I live in the general vicinity!!! :bolt:


I just hope the So Cal doesn't get blown to shit before I come down to visit this weekend


----------



## Hannibal (Apr 22, 2011)

There are currently 14 users browsing this thread. (14 members and 0 guests)

:biglaugh: :biglaugh: :biglaugh:


----------



## bazookajoe8 (Apr 6, 2012)

My condolences to you Joe....i barely even knew you. Good Luck!


----------



## ouirknotamuzd (Jan 29, 2011)

MAY I HAVE YOUR ATTENTION, PLEASE!!!!

Fate has chosen the final 2 pairs....

results will be posted shortly


----------



## Hannibal (Apr 22, 2011)

jphank said:


> You know you're messing with my colleagues now...


That just makes it all the more enjoyable plotting the um..... destruction of this young man......


----------



## socalocmatt (Dec 22, 2010)

:cheer2:hachigo vs pinhead:cheer2:
:cheer2:hachigo vs pinhead:cheer2:

ray:


----------



## WyldKnyght (Apr 1, 2011)

Kash my friend we meet again.... remember the last time.... MUAHAHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## Bunnosaurusrex (Feb 1, 2012)

pete... cheat and pick Joe...


----------



## jobes2007 (May 29, 2012)

Well, I'm going to have to change my contest. It's now how many cigars can I put in a medium flat rate? All the smack talking on here inspired me a bit. That and when I tried to pack up the small, it literally busted open. I would go large, but I'd have to empty my humidor! Haha. Well, whatever, I won't go down without a fight. It's gorilla hunting time.


----------



## ouirknotamuzd (Jan 29, 2011)

and now, the final 2 pairs....

pair #18

Fate decided to get a little cutesy with this matchup, for we have in this corner, wearing a white cap and a dorky Smurf t-shirt...the Cheesy One..the man too happy to be blue...










#21...Packerjh....and his opponent....wearing the "LOB Rules" t-shirt and chewing pink bubble gum....










#36 bazookajoe...aka Bubbles

and finally

pair #19

well, you all know who it is, but it's too damn funny not to announce it

in this corner....wearing a forged "LOB" t-shirt and an "Oh, F^&k" look on his face...

#16....the LOBster formerly known as Hachigo

and his opponent......you know him...you love him.....you fear him...he's The Alpha Pete....the Destroyer....The Herfabomber...he's










ME!!!!!!!

MUWAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA

and now that all the contestants have been paired up.....the Official Trash Talk and Aftermath thread shall take over for the final leg of this contest

thank you all once again for participating and LET'S DESTROY SHIT!!!!!.....MUWAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## socalocmatt (Dec 22, 2010)

:biglaugh: HAHAAHAHAHAHA

HO...LY...

Thank you glorious cigar gods for this day of reckoning.


----------



## hachigo (Feb 14, 2012)

socalocmatt said:


> :biglaugh: HAHAAHAHAHAHA
> 
> HO...LY...
> 
> Thank you glorious cigar gods for this day of reckoning.


Damn you Matt. I blame this all on you.

Did anyone check out my sig?

Oh, back on to planning for this bomb....hmmmm....gonna have to dig deep on this one...


----------



## socalocmatt (Dec 22, 2010)

hachigo said:


> Damn you Matt. I blame this all on you.
> 
> Did anyone check out my sig?
> 
> Oh, back on to planning for this bomb....hmmmm....gonna have to *run fast from *this one...


* Fixed


----------



## kapathy (Nov 20, 2010)

Dear Brain,
Your mind control failed. That is all, you can ponder the consequences.


----------



## Bunnosaurusrex (Feb 1, 2012)

this was the look on joes face when he found out he DIDN'T get the herfabomber LMFAO

joe is being a wuss and wont let me post his happy face LOL


----------



## ouirknotamuzd (Jan 29, 2011)

hachigo said:


> Oh, back on to planning for this bomb....hmmmm....gonna have to dig deep on this one...


if you're referring to your grave, then yes...dig deep, my friend....cuz when I'm done with Texas..it's gonna look something like this










MUWAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## Swany (Aug 20, 2010)

When goldstein gets home, or whats left of it on tue, he will be known as foldstein. Your going down to chinatown.


----------



## mcgreggor57 (Nov 3, 2011)

ouirknotamuzd said:


> mcgreggor57 vs. raycarlo


A Squid? Oy vey. I live inland for a reason. The only good squid is lightly sauted in butter and garlic. Some incoming packages will make for good flammable materials. A Monday launch is on the calendar. Until then Raycarlos, until then.


----------



## ko4000 (May 12, 2011)

WyldKnyght said:


> Kash my friend we meet again.... remember the last time.... MUAHAHAHAHAHAHA


Oh this should be fun, eh? You better reinforce your igloo!


----------



## WyldKnyght (Apr 1, 2011)

ko4000 said:


> Oh this should be fun, eh? You better reinforce your igloo!


Igloo is melted


----------



## ko4000 (May 12, 2011)

WyldKnyght said:


> Igloo is melted


It wouldn't have helped much anyway


----------



## WyldKnyght (Apr 1, 2011)

ko4000 said:


> It wouldn't have helped much anyway


Locked and loaded, better get your hard hat bro' this is going out either friday or monday.......


----------



## kapathy (Nov 20, 2010)

WyldKnyght said:


> Locked and loaded, better get your hard hat bro' this is going out either friday or monday.......


yeah kash better look out hes shipping friday or monday so it should land sometime around christmas.


----------



## WyldKnyght (Apr 1, 2011)

kapathy said:


> yeah kash better look out hes shipping friday or monday so it should land sometime around christmas.


Your's actually landed in 7 days and my pass arrived at Sandeep's today...


----------



## kapathy (Nov 20, 2010)

Craig I dont care what it actually does.... as far as im concerned everything in Canada is wrong and you still ship via carrier pigeon, or sometimes a dog sled team.


----------



## the_brain (May 1, 2011)

kapathy said:


> Dear Brain,
> Your mind control failed. That is all, you can ponder the consequences.


*Pinky: *Brain!!! Santa gave us a new gift!!! We got Kevin!!!

*Brain:* Well,... He's not exactly Santa, although he looks the part on vherf... But for once I must agree, it is a gift worthy of Christmas...

*Pinky: *Narf! Brain he says the mind control device didn't work, what do we send this time?!? BTD?!? TBT?!? Or do we power up the BOOM!!!-STAR?!?

*Brain: *No Pinky, although the thought of Kevin dealing with a TBT bomb has it's merits, we have something new... This will be fun...

*Pinky: *For us...


----------



## android (Feb 27, 2012)

shane and pam! beautiful....


----------



## raycarlo (Apr 25, 2011)

mcgreggor57 said:


> A Squid? Oy vey. I live inland for a reason. The only good squid is lightly sauted in butter and garlic. Some incoming packages will make for good flammable materials. A Monday launch is on the calendar. Until then Raycarlos, until then.


Gregg, I've already started reinforcing my mailbox. I will most likely also be doing a Monday launch as I don't have any free time this weekend, this should be fun.


----------



## Michigan_Moose (Oct 11, 2011)

jphank said:


> Looks like fun, I'm sorry I missed this thread


I agree I wish I would have been part of this.

Let me know if you wanna dance! I would be your huckaberry


----------



## johnb (Feb 20, 2012)

ouirknotamuzd said:


> if you're referring to your grave, then yes...dig deep, my friend....cuz when I'm done with Texas..it's gonna look something like this
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well that would be a vast improvement from how it looks now...


----------



## hachigo (Feb 14, 2012)

johnb said:


> Well that would be a vast improvement from how it looks now...


Big words coming from someone keeping warm snuggling up to polar bears...


----------



## AStateJB (Oct 13, 2011)

hachigo said:


> Big words coming from someone keeping warm snuggling up to polar bears...


You're still alive? That doesn't bode wll for you... he must be putting some extra time and effort into your demise. :lol:


----------



## Phil from Chicago (May 6, 2012)

crap im screwed.. need to get some reinforcements and establish dominance... but first I need an address


----------



## birdiemc (Feb 4, 2012)

nikonnut said:


> Tardy to the party but.... Bye, Bye Birdie :lol:


holy crap, i go out drinkin for my birthday and come back and my number is up first.........game on Nut


----------



## nikonnut (Dec 4, 2011)

birdiemc said:


> holy crap, i go out drinkin for my birthday and come back and my number is up first.........game on Nut


Game on indeed! Gonna show you how a Razorback does it! Oh , and FYI, I couldn't fit a Harley and a blond assistant in a flat rate box so.... :rofl:


----------

